# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Ελλάδα - Κύπρος - Μέση Ανατολή (Greece - Cyprous - Med East route)

## lamainmusain

Tha hthela na rotiso an iparxei grammi pou na sidnei tin Ellada me tin Kypro?

                                                                          Euxaristo

----------


## xara

Παλαιότερα υπήρχαν ferries, τα οποία επέκτηναν το δρομολόγιό τους, από Λεμεσσό, μέχρι Χάιφα και Πόρτ-Σάιντ. Αγνωστο για πιο λόγο, η γραμμή σταμάτησε. Τώρα πάλι συζητήται να ξαναλειτουργήση. Πότε; Ίδωμεν...

----------


## chrb

Στη Μινοαν περισεύει στην πραγματικότητα ένα πλοίο , το Αριάδνη. Συζητούν για να το δρομολογήσουν σε άλλη γραμμή. Μία από τις σκέψεις είναι και η γραμμή αυτή.... αν δεν το πουλήσουν μέχρι του χρόνου...
Θα δούμε
Παλιότερα ήταν η Salamis και η Poseidon lines νομίζω.

----------


## xara

Ηταν και το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ FANTASY του Στρίντζη (με το οποίο γύρισα απο την Κύπρο), μετέπειτα ΛΕΡΟΣ, το οποίο τελείωσε άδοξα την καριέρα του, μετά απο μια πυρκαιά. Επίσης το PALOMA, τo SILVER PALOMA, το ΑΡΙΩΝ (ΝΕΛ), κάποια δρομολόγια έκαναν τα ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ (ΔΑΝΕ), το MILLENIUM, το SEA SERENADE, κ.α.

----------


## andreas

Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό δραστηριοποιούταν η Poseidon Lines με το F/B SEA HARMONY II, μετά με το SEA SERENADE και με το Ro/Ro SEA SYMPHONY αλλά δυστυχώς χρεοκόπησε κι έτσι το μεν SEA HARMONY II έγινε το νυν ARIELLE και το SEA SYMPHONY το νυν ΤΟΝΙΑ. Τώρα δραστηριοποείται μόνο η SALAMIS LINES στη γραμμή με τo Ro/Ro ION και τα ναυλωμένα Ro/Ro AEGEAN STAR και TONIA. Τέλος το καλοκαίρι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο SALAMIS GLORY κάνει κρουζιέρες από τη Λεμεσό προς τα Ελληνικά νησιά.

----------


## xara

Ποιά εταιρεία βλέπετε πιθανή να βάλει καράβι για Λατάκεια και από που λέτε να φεύγει; Βόλο η Πειραιά; Αν και υπάρχει μία φήμη από Χαλκίδα. ¶ντε για να πάμε να κάνουμε και κανένα γνήσιο ναργιλέ! 8)

----------


## chrb

Από Χαλκίδα θα ξεκινά. Παλιότερα ήταν σταθμός ο Βόλος , για αυτές τις γραμμές. όσο και παράξενο να σας φαίνεται νομίζω πως θα πάει το Duchess M. που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα τι θα γίνει. Βέβαια μάλλον δεν είναι ναυλωμένο το Ελλη τ. πια στην My way. Δύσκολο αλλά ίσως πάει αυτό , ναυλωμένο σε άλλη εταιρία.
EDIT
Και tonia v.

 Θα δούμε..

----------


## andreas

Το ΤΟΝΙΑ είναι ναυλωμένο στη SALAMIS. Καλό μου ακούγεται το DUCHESS σε συνδιασμό με το ότι του γίνονται εντατικές εργασίες στο Νέο μόλο.

----------


## chrb

Το tonia είναι μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου.

----------


## lamainmusain

Μηπως εχει κανεις νεα για την γραμμη αυτη?Κατι ειπωθηκε στην τηλεοραση οτι η xeronia travel εχει δρομολογησει πλοιο.Ξερει κανεις τιποτα :?:

----------


## George

Μόνο Ro/Ro είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στη γραμμή. Συγκεκριμένα τα MARIA G, TRADER I και το ΙΟΝ που τώρα είναι δεμένο στο Νέο μόλο δραπετσώνας.

----------


## lamainmusain

Ευχαριστω για τις πλοιροφοριες :wink:  :wink:

----------


## che

Οπως και τα AEGEAN STAR και AEGEAN PEARL αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## George

Το PEARL αν δεν κάνω λάθος στάματησε την Κύπρο και παει Κρήτη.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το PEARL εξακολουθει να κανει Limassol-Haifa. Ο Αρχαγγελος αλλαξε δρομολογια με το Aegean Star. Μεχρι τελη Φλεβαρη θα εχουν γυρισει δρομολογια παλι.

----------


## JASON12345

Πέρσυ ήταν Λισσός,Βενιζέλος όμως.
Ο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που θα πάει.?

----------


## Apostolos

Στο καλό και να μας γράφει!

----------


## μιχαλης79

χα χα!! πλακα πλακα ωρα του ειναι να μας αφησει  και να παει αλλου να βρει την τυχη του.
Αν και κατα την γνωμη μου δεν θα ηταν κακο να μπει Περαια-Κρητη-Κυπρο-Ισραηλ-Αλεξανδρεια και πισω παλι.μια χαρα θα του ερθει.
Ή και Κρητη-κυκλαδες (σε οσα νησια μπορει να δεσει)-Σποραδες-Θεσσαλονικη

----------


## Apostolos

Στη Χαίφα ξέχασε το γιατι το γκαράζ ειναι γεμάτο κολωνάκια και δεν θα μπαίνουν τα containers. Ας του κόψουν όλους τους περιστεριόνες, ας πάρει την Ιαπωνική μορφη του και μετά θα είναι μιά χαρα!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Δεν το νομιζω μια χαρα θα εξυπηρετησει τι γραμμη και θα βρει και κατι να κανει παρα να καθετε 3 μηνες τωρα. και πιστευω θα δουλεψει και σαν επιβατικο λιγο. Εξαλου οταν ειχε προτοξεκινησει το 2005 την γραμμη,ετυχε να ειμαι μεσα στο παλιο Ετζιαν Γκλορυ εκαι ο πρακτορας Χαιφα μας ειχε πει οτι υπαρχει πολυ θετιξη σκεψη για επιβατικο πλοιο μαζι με τα ρο-ρο

----------


## Apostolos

Το ξέρω επίσεις πολύ καλά μιάς πού ξεκίνησα εγώ την γραμμή αλλα είναι ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκο το θέμα του επιβατηγού. Απλά άποψη μου είναι ότι ΔΕΝ κάνει αυτο το πλοίο. Θέλει νέτο ψηλό γκαράζ

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ θα μπορούμε να αναφερόμαστε στις γραμμές Πειραιά - Κύπρου - Μέσης Ανατολής

----------


## mastrokostas

Βρείτε τίποτα από την εποχή Σολωμονίδη .

----------


## Leo

Είχε μια βαπόρα που το έλεγαν ΑΙΟΛΙΣ κι έκανε τη γραμμή Κύπρου... Το θυμάται κανείς?8-)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aμ δε που το ελεγαν Αιολις.... Sol Phryne λεγοταν! Και φυσικα, ειχε και καποια πλοια ακομα. Το RoRo Sol Georgios (Limassol-Haifa), το Sol Express (Eλλαδα Ιταλια. Το πλοιο υπαρχει ακομα σαν πλωτο night club στην Αγγλια), το Sol Olympia, για τη γραμμη Ελλαδας-Κυπρου-Ισραηλ, (και μεχρι Βενετια), το Sol Christina (Ελλαδα-Κυπρος-Αιγυπτος. Αργοτερα μετονομαστηκε Kypros Star, και σημερα λεγεται Ocean Majesty), και το Sol Olympia II, που καηκε το 1986.

----------


## esperos

ΙΑΛΥΣΣΕ  το  σωστό  είναι  SOL  CHRISTIANA  και  όχι  SOL  CHRISTINA  γιατί  εκεί  που  το  διάβασες  το  έχουν  γραμμένο   λάθος.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aγαπητε Linz, επειδη και το Fakta καποιες φορες δεν τα γραφει σωστα, κατι θα ξερεις για να το λες! (Δεν ειχε και φωτο με αυτο το ονομα για να δω το ονομα). Ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση παντως!

----------


## Leo

Να κι ένα ενδιαφέρον νέο για το θέμα απο την *Ναυτεμπορική**.* Αντε τώρα ψάξτε να βρείτε πλοίο κατάλληλο γι ατην γραμμή (το Λισσός ας πόυμε?):twisted:. Δεν ξέρω κάτι... απλά μια σκέψη έκανα επειδή άναψε χθές μια φωτιά γύρο απο αυτό το πλοίο (Λισσός) ως πρός το τι θα γίνει, που θα πάει κλπ.

----------


## uddox

Σωστά,  το Σολφρυνη το πρώην Αιολίς του Ευθυμιάδη, γνωστό στην γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης για πολλά χρόνια.
Πειραιά - Λαττάκεια μέσω Ρόδου και Λεμεσσού, Ταξείδι κυκλικό 6 ημερών.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

To Σολφρύνη έχω την εντύπωση πως κάηκε (ή ίσως και βυθίστηκε) στην Χάιφα. Πάντως αυτή η γραμμή είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία. Εξέφρασα ξανά την άποψη μου. Παίζονται συμφέροντα από καρχαρίες γι' αυτό και 'καταργήθηκε'. Και αν ακούσετε κάποιους να λένε "...μα δεν υπήρχε ζήτηση" απλά πάρτε τηλέφωνο να κλείσετε κρουαζιέρα για Ρόδο. Χαμός γίνεται.

----------


## fotis

Για εφετος εχει ακουστει κατι συγκεκριμενο ή παλι αγνοειται η τύχη της εν λόγω γραμμης; Αντε να φαμε κανα Φαλαφελ..

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αντε να φαμε κανα Φαλαφελ..


Γαστρονομικά ενημερωμένος βλέπω !

----------


## Leo

Εκ των πραγμάτων ό φίλος μας ο fotis είναι πολυ βαμμένος καραβολάτρης αφού θέλει να γυρίσει την μέση Ανατολή με πλοίο *ή* φοβάται το αεροπλάνο  :Razz: . Αν ζεις στην Αθήνα έχει μεριές που προσφέρεται φαλάφελ  :Wink: .

----------


## kalypso

> Εκ των πραγμάτων ό φίλος μας ο fotis είναι πολυ βαμμένος καραβολάτρης αφού θέλει να γυρίσει την μέση Ανατολή με πλοίο *ή* φοβάται το αεροπλάνο . Αν ζεις στην Αθήνα έχει μεριές που προσφέρεται φαλάφελ .


 
και αν δεν βρει εκεί ας έρθει σπίτι μου που τα φτιάχνω και μόνη μου!!!!

----------


## CHAR.ISAIAS

Για σας..
Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ αυτό. Κατέληξα εδώ αναζητώντας στο Google κάποια εταιρία εκτός της salamis που να εκτελεί δρομολόγια Πειραιά-Κύπρο για να στείλω την μηχανή μου, και αν υπάρχει κάποιο που να παίρνει και επιβάτες.
Ροτόντας έμαθα πως η salamis έχει ένα κρουαζiερόπλοιο  που κάνει πενθήμερη κρουαζιέρα  στα Ελληνικά νησιά  και  έχει  την δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει και οχήματα αλλά είναι πανάκριβα ...

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..

----------


## CHAR.ISAIAS

Για σας..
Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ αυτό. Κατέληξα εδώ αναζητώντας στο Google κάποια εταιρία εκτός της salamis που να εκτελεί δρομολόγια Πειραιά-Κύπρο για να στείλω την μηχανή μου, και αν υπάρχει κάποιο που να παίρνει και επιβάτες.
Ροτόντας έμαθα πως η salamis έχει ένα κρουαζiερόπλοιο  που κάνει πενθήμερη κρουαζιέρα  στα Ελληνικά νησιά  και  έχει  την δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει και οχήματα αλλά είναι πανάκριβα ...

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μα η Salamis εχει και τα Ποντος-Νοτος για τα φορτηγα! Γιατι δεν τους ρωτας?

----------


## CHAR.ISAIAS

Το γνωρίζω αυτό. Την  έστειλα το περασμένο καλοκαίρι με πόντο απλά ψάχνω για καλύτερες τιμές, και αν υπάρχει επιβατικό για να πάω κι εγώ με κάτι φιλαράκια .. Η salamis χρεώνει 170euro και με κάτι "καλοθελητές" στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ανεβαίνουμε στα 200..

----------


## esperos

Aν  περιμένεις  μέχρι  τον  προσεχή  Οκτώβριο,  ίσως  μπορέσεις  και  πας  με  κανένα  κόκκινο.

----------


## Apostolos

Κόκκινο??? Τι θέλει να πει ο esperos?

----------


## esperos

¶κουσα  ότι  πιθανώς  θα  υπάρξουν  ''μεταθέσεις''  από  Αδριατική  προς  Ανατολικά  γι' αυτό  έβαλα  το  ίσως.

----------


## Leo

Αααααααα.... τόσο κόκκινα δηλαδή :shock:.

----------


## amfitriti62

Καλησπέρα, καλησπέρα! 

Ειμαι ολοκαίνουρια, νησσιώτισσα (Κερκυραία) και δουλεύω σε γραφείο γενικού τουρισμού που ασχολείται με ναυτιλικά κυριώς!

Επίσης είμαστε και το πρακτορείο της Superfast - Βluestar, εδώ στην Κερκυρά!

Δηλαδή τι? Λέτε να μεταφερθεί κανενα Superfast σε γραμμη Πειραιά - Κύπρο? Εγώ παντώς δεν έχω ακουσει κάτι...

Εγώ βέβαια δεν πιανομαι γιατί μια ζωη τελευταία τα μαθαίνω...

----------


## xidianakis

στην γραμμη αυτη υπαρχουν 4 φορες την εβδομαδα αναχωρησεις απο και προς την Κυπρο και το Ισραηλ. τα δρομολογια πραγματοποιουντε απο πλοια τυπου  ro/ro.

----------


## thanos75

https://ellinikiaktoploia.net/stin-k...yproy-elladas/
Αυτό θα είχε πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η ΚΥΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ* kaipou theos  Οκτωβρίου 15, 2018  Πλοία

Πηγή φωτό: Pixabay
Τις προσπάθειες για την αποκατάσταση της θαλάσσιας σύνδεσης μεταξύ Κύπρου και Ελλάδας, έπειτα από 18 χρόνια, στηρίζει ο Πρόεδρος της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας, Νίκος Αναστασιάδης.

Ο κ. Αναστασιάδης έχει δώσει οδηγίες στα υπουργεία Μεταφορών και Ναυτιλίας προκειμένου να συγκροτήσουν στρατηγική που θα κάνει δυνατή τη θαλάσσια σύνδεση των 2 χωρών. 

Ο ευρωβουλευτής Νίκος Τορναρίτης δήλωσε σε διεθνή μέσα ενημέρωσης οτι ο κ. Αναστασιάδης επιδεικνύεται ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για το πρότζεκτ και έχει δεσμευθεί προσωπικά για την εκκίνηση των διαδικασιών.

Οι ηγεσίες των 2 κυπριακών υπουργείων πραγματοποίησαν συνάντηση την Παρασκευή προκειμένου να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις σε σχέση με τρόπους αποκατάστασης της θαλάσσιας σύνδεσης, η οποία σταμάτησε το 2000, έπειτα από απόφαση της Salamis Tours, η οποία εκτελούσε τα δρομολόγια, να αποσύρει τη γραμμή λόγω υψηλού κόστους.

Ως αποτέλεσμα της συνάντησης, οι υπουργοί συμφώνησαν οτι η σύνδεση θα επωφελήσει την Κύπρο και την Ελλάδα, συσφίγγοντας τους εμπορικούς και τουριστικούς δεσμούς μεταξύ των χωρών, δήλωσε ο Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Διευθυντής στο Υφυπουργείο Ναυτιλίας, Κώστας Ιακώβου.

Σε διαδικτυακή πρωτοβουλία, 11.800 Κύπριοι υπέγραψαν υπέρ της αποκατάστασης της σύνδεσης με την Ελλάδα.

Τα πρώτα βήματα της κυπριακής πλευράς είναι να αναζητήσει λύσεις κόστους και να συντάξει πρόταση. Εκτιμάται οτι η σύνδεση αυτή δεν θα γίνει εφικτή χωρίς χρηματοδότηση από την ΕΕ ή τη χώρα καθώς δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από ιδιώτη λόγω υψηλού κόστους.

Πηγή  tornosnews.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ό,τι φωτό βρίσκουν,βάζουν! Εδώ από βαπόρι της Μάγχης...
Νομίζω η γραμμή έκλεισε όταν σταμάτησαν οι εκδρομές προς τους Αγ. Τόπους.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι βιώσιμο στη γραμμή ένα ro/pax που να παίρνει 100-200 επιβάτες.
Διαφορετικά η επιδότηση είναι αναγκαία.

----------


## thanos75

Ένα ενδιαφέρον δημοσίευμα της Ροδιακής, το οποίο διόλου δεν αποκλείω να υλοποιείται από του χρόνου, δηλαδή ακτοπλοική σύνδεση μια Πειραιάς-Λεμεσός (μέσω Ρόδου) μια φορά την εβδομάδα

https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/41790...mesw-ths-rodoy

----------


## Amorgos66

...ξανανοίγει η γραμμή Πειραιάς -Κύπρος? ?
http://www.reporter.com.cy/local-news/article/559669/

----------


## threshtox

..κάτι σαν Σμύρνη-Λαύριο;;

Ή σαν Μήλος-Θήρα-Ρέθυμνο;

----------


## Amorgos66

...η είδηση και από την άλλη πλευρά...
https://www.naftikachronika.gr/2019/...lladas-kyprou/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...η είδηση και από την άλλη πλευρά...
> https://www.naftikachronika.gr/2019/...lladas-kyprou/


Πρέπει να έχει προσέγγιση στη Χάιφα γιά να συνδυάζει εκδρομές στους Αγίους Τόπους όπως παλιά,αν αυτό είναι εφικτό από θέμα ασφαλείας.Διαφορετικά γιά να είναι βιώσιμη η γραμμή ,χρειάζεται επιδότηση.Ήδη τα φορτηγά πάνε με τα ρο-ρό.

----------


## thanos75

> Πρέπει να έχει προσέγγιση στη Χάιφα γιά να συνδυάζει εκδρομές στους Αγίους Τόπους όπως παλιά,αν αυτό είναι εφικτό από θέμα ασφαλείας.Διαφορετικά γιά να είναι βιώσιμη η γραμμή ,χρειάζεται επιδότηση.Ήδη τα φορτηγά πάνε με τα ρο-ρό.


Εάν έχει και ενδιάμεσο σταθμό τη Ρόδο, πριν από τη Λεμεσό και μπορεί να πάρει  κ ένα μερίδιο φορτηγών ως απευθείας δρομολόγιο για Ρόδο ίσως να μην είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκης της Χάιφας για τη βιωσιμότητα.  Επιπλέον ως απευθείας δρομολόγιο για Ρόδο (και με δεδομένο ότι έχει μια κάπως καλή ταχύτητα) θα μπορούσε με καλή διαφήμιση να τραβήξει και επιβάτες για το νησί των Ιπποτών, πέρα από την Κύπρο.

----------


## threshtox

Ξέρουμε για ποιο πλοίο μιλάμε, σε αυτό το υποθετικό σενάριο;

----------


## gioros

Δύσκολο σενάριο να κανεις και ακτοπλοΐα και εξωτερικό μαζί .
Μεγάλο το κοστος τις ακτοπλοΐας .Πιστευω οτι η Ροδος λογικα μενει εξω. Κρατω επιφύλαξη λογο νεας πολιτικής απο το υπουργείο ανκαι ................Ελπιζω καποια μερα να αλαξει ετουτος ο τοπος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εάν έχει και ενδιάμεσο σταθμό τη Ρόδο, πριν από τη Λεμεσό και μπορεί να πάρει  κ ένα μερίδιο φορτηγών ως απευθείας δρομολόγιο για Ρόδο ίσως να μην είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκης της Χάιφας για τη βιωσιμότητα.  Επιπλέον ως απευθείας δρομολόγιο για Ρόδο (και με δεδομένο ότι έχει μια κάπως καλή ταχύτητα) θα μπορούσε με καλή διαφήμιση να τραβήξει και επιβάτες για το νησί των Ιπποτών, πέρα από την Κύπρο.


Παλιά υπήρχε κ η Ρόδος στο δρομολόγιο όπως κ το Ηράκλειο αν κ  θεωρώ ότι αποκλίνει πολύ.Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Gioros  ότι ακτοπλοΐα κ εξωτερικό είναι λιγο  μπέρδεμα.Νομίζω κ στο Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα δεν παίρνουν επιβάτες κ οχήματα όπως παλιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δύσκολο σενάριο να κανεις και ακτοπλοΐα και εξωτερικό μαζί .
> Μεγάλο το κοστος τις ακτοπλοΐας .Πιστευω οτι η Ροδος λογικα μενει εξω. Κρατω επιφύλαξη λογο νεας πολιτικής απο το υπουργείο ανκαι ................Ελπιζω καποια μερα να αλαξει ετουτος ο τοπος


Φίλε δεν  καταλαβαίνω  τι σχέση έχει η νέα κυβέρνηση  με την προτεινόμενη γραμμή. :Smile New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξέρουμε για ποιο πλοίο μιλάμε, σε αυτό το υποθετικό σενάριο;


Όχι δεν ξέρουμε,ούτε εταιρεία. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## gioros

> Φίλε δεν  καταλαβαίνω  τι σχέση έχει η νέα κυβέρνηση  με την προτεινόμενη γραμμή.


Το Πατρα Κερκυρα εχει καταργηθεί αρκετά χρόνια τωρα .Ο βασικός λογος ειναι το μεγάλο λειτουργικό  κόστος των πλοίων στην εσωτερική ακτοπλοΐα .
Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι η νεα ηγεσία στο ΥΕΝ ισος ξεπεράσει καποιες αγκυλώσεις και δει διαφορετικά το θεμα στην ακτοπλοΐα και τα πράγματα γίνουν ποιο εύκολα για τις γραμμές που συνδυάζουν δρομολόγια εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού μαζη .ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν κάνω πολιτική συζήτηση σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση 
ΠΧ ενα πλοίο πάει εξωτερικό με 30 άτομα στην σύνθεση πληρώματος ενώ το ίδιο πλοίο για την εσωτερική ακτοπλοΐα θελει  45 .ΤΥΧΑΊΟ ΠΑΡΆΔΕΙΓΜΑ

----------


## thanos75

https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/42233...y-me-thn-kypro
Και ένα δημοσίευμά της Ροδιακης το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει το ενδεχόμενο προσέγγισης σε Ρόδο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/42233...y-me-thn-kypro
> Και ένα δημοσίευμά της Ροδιακης το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει το ενδεχόμενο προσέγγισης σε Ρόδο.


Κ φωτογραφία; Καράβι να'ναι κ ό,τι να'ναι!
Αμφιβάλλω αν μπορούσαν να διακρίνουν αν αυτό είναι κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## thanos75

https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/42843...aia-mesw-rodoy

Κάποια νεώτερα στοιχεία για την πιθανή ακτοπλοΐκη σύνδεση Πειραιά- Λεμεσού που αλίευσα στη Ροδιακή

----------


## fourtounakis

Για να δούμε που οδεύει το θέμα..
https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/42943...y-me-thn-kypro

----------


## thanos75

Εάν πράγματι επιδοτηθεί με κονδύλια της Ε.Ε. διόλου απίθανο να τη δούμε φέτος το καλοκαίρι τη γραμμή. Λουκουμακι θα ήταν για κανένα euroferry του grimaldi και γενικά για τέτοιου τύπου πλοίο. Για να δούμε...

----------


## nikolasher

κανα Κρητη 1 βλεπω στη γραμμη που η ΑΝΕΚ τα  ψαχνει αυτα . παντος απο ταχυτητα ειναι καλο , οικονομικο με μεγαλο γκαραζ  και  απλο μικρο ξενοδοειο . αν και λιγο αντικα αντεχει ακομα

----------


## thanos75

Ανεξαρτητως πλοίου κ κίνησης προς Κύπρο,  θα πήγαινε πιστεύω σχετικά καλά κ το απευθείας σκέλος Πειραιας- Ροδος εαν μπορούσε να είναι γύρω στις 10 ώρες κ με σχετικά οικονομικό ναύλο

----------


## nikolasher

αν ηταν ο παναγοπουλος πειραιας λεμεσος σε 20 ωρες και θα φουλαρε τα καλοκαιρια

----------


## nikolasher

> Ανεξαρτητως πλοίου κ κίνησης προς Κύπρο,  θα πήγαινε πιστεύω σχετικά καλά κ το απευθείας σκέλος Πειραιας- Ροδος εαν μπορούσε να είναι γύρω στις 10 ώρες κ με σχετικά οικονομικό ναύλο


θα ηθελε μεση ταχυτητα 25 m/h

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> θα ηθελε μεση ταχυτητα 25 m/h


Φίλε μου  η ταχύτητα εκφράζεται σε knots=κόμβους.Αυτό το m/h δεν στέκει. :Fat:

----------


## fourtounakis

Έχοντας τις τιμές της τελευταίας εταιρίας που εκτελούσε με Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ τη γραμμή (poseidon lines - ateshlis shipping C/F OLYMPIA 1) παραθέτω τις τιμές που ίσχυαν τότε.
►Piraeus - Limassol or V.V.***LOW SEASON*** & ***HIGH SEASON***(Με κίτρινο φόντο)DCK
DECKSPACE
61,63
70,43


ATS*
AIRCRAFT TYPE SEATS


70,43
79,24


AB4
4BERTH INSIDE CABINS WITH SHOWER - WC
132,06
161,41


AB2**
2BERTH INSIDE CABINS WITH SHOWER - WC
173,15
196,62


A2
2BERTH OUTSIDE CABINS WITH SHOWER - WC
184,89
217,17



AUTO 1
CARS - JEEPS 
108,58
126,19


AUTO 2
CARS - JEEPS OVER 4,25 M LONG
117,39
179,02


MTV 3
CARAVANS-CAMPERS- M.BUSES-BOAT TRLS UP TO 5 M L
129,13
155,54



►EMBARKATION & DISEMBARKATION FEES.PER PERSON
17,61 Euro


PER VEHICLE
29,35 Euro


PER MOTO
8,80 Euro



Περίπου στα 10-12 ευρώ λιγότερα το κόστος Πειραιάς - Ρόδος ανα περίπτωση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πειραιά-Ρόδο το πιθανότερο  να μην δέχεται επιβάτες κ οχήματα όπως δεν δέχονταν παλιά.
Είναι μπέρδεμα να κάνει ακτοπλοϊα σε δρομολόγιο εξωτερικού.Γι'αυτό κ καταργήθηκε στο Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα.

----------


## thanos75

> Πειραιά-Ρόδο το πιθανότερο  να μην δέχεται επιβάτες κ οχήματα όπως δεν δέχονταν παλιά.
> Είναι μπέρδεμα να κάνει ακτοπλοϊα σε δρομολόγιο εξωτερικού.Γι'αυτό κ καταργήθηκε στο Πάτρα-Κέρκυρα.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο

----------


## nikolasher

> Φίλε μου  η ταχύτητα εκφράζεται σε knots=κόμβους.Αυτό το m/h δεν στέκει.


 η ναυτικα μηλια ανα ωρα
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4...AF%CE%BF%CF%85
ξεχασα το n   :Biggrin New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> η ναυτικα μηλια ανα ωρα
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4...AF%CE%BF%CF%85
> ξεχασα το n


Αυτό ακριβώς   είναι ο κόμβος.Άλλά κοινώς λέμε "πόσα μιλια πάει/πιάνει".
Προσωπικά δεν έχω την Wikipedia σαν ευαγγέλιο.Έπειδή το γράφει ντε κ καλά έιναι σωστό.
Μιά πηγή αναφοράς είναι γιά περαιτέρω έρευνα.

----------


## nikolasher

> Αυτό ακριβώς   είναι ο κόμβος.Άλλά κοινώς λέμε "πόσα μιλια πάει/πιάνει".
> Προσωπικά δεν έχω την Wikipedia σαν ευαγγέλιο.Έπειδή το γράφει ντε κ καλά έιναι σωστό.
> Μιά πηγή αναφοράς είναι γιά περαιτέρω έρευνα.


θα σου στειλω σε πμ αν θελεις μοναδες μετρισης παντα φιλικα  (σαν φυσικος το λεω) η να μεταφερθει  αν κρινουν σε αλλο θεμα. και το κλεινω εδω.
η wikipedia ειναι η ευκολη  λυση

----------


## thanos75

Φαίνεται η Ε.Ε. να δίνει το "πράσινο φως" (ήγουν τουτέστιν: επιδότηση) για τη σύνδεση Πειραιά-Λεμεσού.  Τρεις ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες μάλιστα, μία γνωστή ελληνική (?), μια μεγάλη ευρωπαική (Grimaldi), και η κυπριακή Salamis, έχουν εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον.  Για λόγους πλεύσιμων ωρών, φαίνεται να απορρίπτεται το ενδεχόμενο της προσέγγισης σε Ρόδο ή Κρήτη
https://www.rodiaki.gr/article/43006...ggizei-th-rodo

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Προκηρύχθηκε χθες ο διαγωνισμός για τη γραμμή "Πειραιάς - Κύπρος". Μέχρι 29/1/2021 οι προσφορές των ενδιαφερομένων. 

Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά:
- Επιδότηση 5.000.000 το χρόνο (για 3 χρόνια)
- Μέγιστη ηλικία πλοίου τα 35 χρόνια
- Ελάχιστος αριθμός επιβατών οι 200 (τα 140 σε καμπίνες).
- Συχνότητα από 1/7 έως 1/30 αναλόγως την περίοδο (με δυνατότητα αναπροσαρμογής)
- Δυνατότητα αντικατάστασης για απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία γραμμής.

https://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/koinwni...izei-eisitirio

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το στέλνουν στο Κερατσίνι ( δλδ με τα ρο-ρό ) αντί του κεντρικού λιμένα όπου υπάρχουν υποδομές επιβατών κ αφού το απαιτούμενο ro-pax είναι με το νόμο επιβατηγό.

----------


## thanos75

https://www.businessdaily.gr/oikonom...kyproy-elladas

Σχέδια (και όνειρα για καραβολάτρες :05.18 Flustered: ) ήταν και παν.....(προς το παρόν)

----------

